# Behind Google's today(keyboard) homepage?



## balakrish (May 23, 2012)

hi friends!
             As you might have already noticed google's today homepage really rocks.Instead of calling it a homepage,doodle is the correct word.
            Lemme come to the point. Which language is behind this keyboard doodle? As i know, it runs by JS or AJAX. Anyways, whenever the user presses the button,It has lot of music clips to play. when the user visits google,it has to load the music clips also.But it takes the same time as the NORMAL google page loads.How do they do it? How they customize it for THIS speed?

Anyways, you may reply me very slow. But google will change its homepage by 12.00AM.So im posting the image here.

*s13.postimage.org/l5vge7fx3/Screenshot_from_2012_05_23_12_24_34.png

Also pls tell me how to save that page for offline use. 
Usual "Save As" trick doesn't works for me.
It saves the page but not with those graphic.


----------



## masterkd (May 23, 2012)

That logo is just an png image.

```
<img alt="Robert Moog's 78th Birthday" border="0" height="224" [U][B]src="/logos/2012/moog12-hp.png"[/B][/U] title="Robert Moog's 78th Birthday" width="533" id="hplogo" [U][B]onload="window.lol&&lol()"[/B][/U] style="padding-top:0px">
```

its the lol&&lol() function doing all the things. I think there are lots of ajax calls in there to keep up the speed.


----------



## noob (May 23, 2012)

Basically its HTML 5 + Ajax


----------



## nims11 (May 23, 2012)

imagemap


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2012)

So, the point is, "can it be saved for offline playing"?

I would really want to save it too!


----------



## 101gamzer (May 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> So, the point is, "can it be saved for offline playing"?
> 
> I would really want to save it too!



No ,tried it


----------



## nbaztec (May 23, 2012)

HTML5 image map and jQuery/JavaScript. Events are binded to divs which parse the area map and create music. 

Google is awesome.


----------



## balakrish (May 23, 2012)

cause of fast?
how to save that page? (only 48 Minutes from now)


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2012)

^^ Just create a screencast and play at your leisure, if you are unable to save it. 

Btw.. I have saved the source of the page for later analysis. Maybe I be able to figure out how to play it offline.


----------



## doomgiver (May 24, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> HTML5 image map and jQuery/JavaScript. Events are binded to divs which parse the area map and create music.
> 
> Google is awesome.



STOP SAYING BAD WORDS 

 just joking

please explain a bit more how it works, i'd love to know more.


----------



## sharang.d (May 24, 2012)

It *cannot* be saved. (IMO)


----------



## balakrish (May 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone.. 
I cant save it.


----------

